# Wer kennt sich mit Bibtex-Stildateien aus?



## chgeas (15. August 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander,
ich möchte gern ein wirklich schönes Literaturverzeichnis erstellen. Falls jemand dazu eine Idee hat, würde ich mich über eine kurze Antwort freuen. Die Stildateien, die ich bisher hatte, entsprechen nicht meinen Vorstellungen. Was ich erwarte ist eine Referenz in folgender Form  

[ (erster Buchstabe des Nachnamen des ersten Autors)(erster Buchstabe des Nachnamen des zweiten Autors)(ein "+"-Zeichen, falls noch weitere Autoren existieren) (Erscheinungsjahr des Berichts) ]

...das ganze allerdings ohne die ()-Klammern. Also Beispielsweise [MK08], [AB11], oder [AB+01]

Wer weiß Rat? Gibt es diese Stildatei schon, oder weiß jemand, wie ich sie erstellen kann?

Liebe Grüße
Christian


----------



## ikosaeder (27. August 2012)

Such mal nach: Oren Patashnik. Designing BibTEX styles. The part of BibTEX’s documentation
that’s not meant for general users, 8 February 1988. 
Ansonsten, Bibtex Styles basieren auf den üblichen regulären Ausdrücken. Schau dir einfach mal ein paar Styledateien an und versuch diese schrittweise zu verändern, bis sie deiner Vorstellung entspricht. 
Behalt allerdings im Kopf, das die vorhandenen Stile bestimmte Regeln abbilden, die man nicht ohne weiteres ändern sollte je nach Verwendungszweck. So gibt es speziell für Deutschland eine DIN-Vorschrift (DIN 1505) zu Literaturangaben.


----------

